

Venting actually makes you more aggressive - aoeuid
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2010/08/11/catharsis/

======
aoeuid
I'm fairly interested in cognitive science in general, but this was the first
time I'd heard of any sort of scientific study of venting your anger.

When I get angry at my computer (which is the only thing I usually get angry
at :) I often tend to hit whatever big solid object is nearby. However
recently I've tried to switch to going to the gym. It might be even better to
just lay down and relax for a while, but I find it a good excuse to get some
exercise, and I take a nice relaxing shower after I'm done.

